# 100ml gestone



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

I heard that it is not available at the moment. I'm having FET at the end of the month and wondered if anyone you knew when / if it will be available again? My alternative is to have agoultin but believe its in 75ml vials and so I worry I wont get enough!

Thanks

hope


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Hope,

I'm not aware of an issue with availabilty with this and can't find any information to support this? Where did you hear this from, fertility clinic, GP, local pharmacy? It may be a case of wholeslaers not having stock at present rather than a manufacturing issue within the UK. The company that make it in the UK are Nordic Pharma Ltd you could call them on their customer care number +44 (0) 118 929 8236 to find out the current situation.

Hope this helps?
Maz x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Had a PM from another FF to say that they were told by Fazely Chemist that the 100mg in unavailable just now but the 50mg/ml is still being produced. You will still be able to use Gestone but you'll have to get a prescription for the 50mg/ml strength (x2) instead of the 100mg/2ml.

There is no info on the medicines websites/relevant journals to tell you this though  

Maz x


----------

